# Dogs wearing glasses............



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Frankie sporting some cool shades.....


----------



## CaliforniaHalo (Jun 5, 2009)

Awwwww!
Such a cutie!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

LOL Pam !
Mine won't stand for real glasses at all


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aw so cute


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

eee I love Frankie!
Alan that pic is hilarious! x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL Frankie suits that colour, hehehe!
So cute!
Alan that pic is too funny!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

frankie my boy!  look at you sporting your green shades. u shoulda had a green collar to match! haha


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)




----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

So cute I love it  x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

too cute!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Haha too funny! Cute.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

That is so cute. I love the neon color and the flowers on it ^^. So retro.


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Aww the cuteness


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Too Funny!!


----------



## <maxiwoowoo> (Oct 22, 2008)

aw how cute.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

haha soo cute! more more more


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)




----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

lollllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Very cute picture...Draco would toss them off and then chew them Lol....


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Pam, just when I thought I couldn't love that boy anymore and you pull something like this. That is absolutely adorable!!! Can't get enough of him.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

LOL very cute


----------

